# Bra heat press



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

does anyone make a heat press for bras? does anyone here make custom heat presses? I would imagine a few different sized bra shaped platens would be great. Im surprised no-one is making this yet.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm surprised no-one else is interested in a product like this.


----------



## StarDesigns (Aug 4, 2013)

I'd say you could probably use a cap/hat press for that. 


Mitchell - Star Designs
Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah that sounds like the only way. Im just saying a platen for bikini should be manufactured.


----------



## StarDesigns (Aug 4, 2013)

Maybe you should design one! 


Mitchell - Star Designs
Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I just cant believe that no-one makes one. guess they can only make flat platens. I would say it would be a good business.


----------



## nextgen2015 (Mar 27, 2015)

Try STAHLS They make custom platens


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

seems the only platens out there are flat. Why not make a breast mold platen for Bras and bikinis. If there was one I would buy it.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Leg cramps said:


> If there was one I would buy it.


Custom Heat Press Platens - Hotronix | Stahls’

There you go, upload a picture once you get yours bought.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, I sent an inquiry. Let ya know what they say.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Still waiting for contact. keep you posted.


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

You do realize there are a bunch of different bra cup sizes and shapes, right? How many different platens are you going to have made?

p.s. That big graphic in all the footer of all your posts is a little annoying.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

sorry you find my graphics annoying. Yes I am aware there are different size cups. I think a small,med and larger bra shaped platen would suffice.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Funny my graphic was there 2 minutes ago. Now that you said its annoying its gone. What kind of crap is this?


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

Leg cramps said:


> Funny my graphic was there 2 minutes ago. Now that you said its annoying its gone. What kind of crap is this?


Probably just bad timing.

No one else does it so I'm guessing it is something we agreed to in the ToS when we signed up.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah real weird. Thank you


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

The last time you mentioned the idea, I also tried to send emails to proworld and stahls. One week since I sent the email. But no response.
And now I read that you also contacted stahls, don't know how yours going.








.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry nothing to report yet. I really don't expect them to be able to help and I understand everyone is busy. There is very limited amount of decorating platens and most are flat. 
Because almost all of American manufacturing left America and went to China it will be very hard to locate a manufacturer who can produce a prototype/product in the USA. I currently have another Manufacturing job going on to produce a piece of machinery and trying to do it in the USA.
Not sure how hard it would be to stamp a metal form and add heating element. It would look like a hat press with a few inter-changeable platens for different cups sizes. Imagine the sales you would have with the one and only heat press specifically designed for bra's and bikini's. 
Mabey its me I don't know...I would buy one for sure. Would You buy one?


----------

